
The first blockchain powered freelancer marketplace owned by its users - p17b
https://jp.wsj.com/articles/venture-backed-project-would-cut-out-middlemen-in-freelance-work-11544529600
======
masonic
Actual title: "Venture-Backed Project Would Cut Out Middlemen in Freelance
Work"

